#  > Telecomunicações >  > TP-Link >  >  Duvidas TPLINK PHAROS

## santhiago4444

Tarde galera, duvidas e troca de experiência, usuarios do CPE210 E 510, sou usuario do 210 a 4 anos e, acho um produto de otima qualidade, e excelente custo beneficio, a nova versão de firmware do pharos teve alguma melhora e beneficios? Ou apenas foi incluso design? CCQ oscilando mt de 100% a 95% as vezes de 100% para 68% , comunicação sem barreiras com um nanoloco m5 ubiquiti a 80 mts, o que pode ser essa oscilação? algum usuario do 520 e 220? o que me dizem do 510? abraços!

----------


## sphreak

> Tarde galera, duvidas e troca de experiência, usuarios do CPE210 E 510, sou usuario do 210 a 4 anos e, acho um produto de otima qualidade, e excelente custo beneficio, a nova versão de firmware do pharos teve alguma melhora e beneficios? Ou apenas foi incluso design? CCQ oscilando mt de 100% a 95% as vezes de 100% para 68% , comunicação sem barreiras com um nanoloco m5 ubiquiti a 80 mts, o que pode ser essa oscilação? algum usuario do 520 e 220? o que me dizem do 510? abraços!


As diferenças entre 520, 220 comparado aos 510 e 210 é o ganho das antenas e a diferença de frequência de operação, só.
São equipamentos muito bons, mas não trabalham muito bem com mistura de fabricantes.

Essa diferença de CCQ eu tenho notado em instalações com a cpe direto da trave. Em ângulo reto. Com o ajuste de desnível/downtilt correto pode haver melhora.
Como você está utilizando CPE210 significa uso da frequência em 2.4Ghz. Uma pesquisa de espectro e uma mudança de canais pode ser benéfica.

----------


## megiato

aproveitando o topico, estou usando em testes uma cpe510 como ap para 8 clientes , em N , cpes de marcas mistas, conexao estavel, a banda chega a 40 mb , ping 1ms durante varios dias, mas no nada a conexao fica muito instavel, ping chega a 1800 ms mesmo com sinal perfeito , ccq100% , sinal todos em -55 dbm.

----------


## sphreak

> aproveitando o topico, estou usando em testes uma cpe510 como ap para 8 clientes , em N , cpes de marcas mistas, conexao estavel, a banda chega a 40 mb , ping 1ms durante varios dias, mas no nada a conexao fica muito instavel, ping chega a 1800 ms mesmo com sinal perfeito , ccq100% , sinal todos em -55 dbm.


É culpa da salada de equipamentos. O PharOS não aceita muito bem trabalhar com equipamentos de marcas diferentes. Digo isso por experiência própria. 
Você deu sorte de todos os equipamentos que você conectou rodarem bem, pois já ocorreu comigo de equipamentos que simplesmente não conectam no PharOS.

Tenho alguns APs Intelbras e quando eles reiniciam (por queda de luz ou por eu reiniciar eles) clientes com CPE510 tem que reiniciar também para poder reconectar no AP (o bom é que elas fazem isso automaticamente). Mas APs PharOS e clientes PharOS rodam liso liso liso. 
Verifique se teu PharOS é ultima versão e cuidado para não atualizar firmware no hardware errado que dá pau... Pra reverter só via TFTP depois.

Uma dica é utilizar o software de gerenciamento da TPLink e programar ele para reiniciar os APs todo dia de madrugada por exemplo. Ajuda bem!

----------


## luti1901

Essas CPE é encomodo na certa. Tinha algumas 2.4 e 5.8. Ficava blza por um tempo depois começa lentidão travamento. Vou la resset nelas configura fica mais uns meses. mas volta o problema quando menos espera. Depois que substituí por litebeam e bullet acabou os problemas.

----------


## megiato

alguem ja testou o openwrt nessa cpe?
https://openwrt.org/toh/tp-link/tl-cpe510

----------


## sphreak

> alguem ja testou o openwrt nessa cpe?
> https://openwrt.org/toh/tp-link/tl-cpe510


Já. É o openWRT que todo mundo já conhece que precisa de umas manhas pra ajeitar ele direitinho. Só funciona nas CPE210, CPE510 V1.0 e CPE210 V2 
Não funciona nas CPE210-CPE510 V1.1~ V3 e CPE510 V2 de hardware, não adianta nem tentar que não upa o firmware.

Não vi grande diferença de performance e o TDMA nativo da TPLink é desabilitado. Pra que utiliza como estação cliente roteador, ela perde a função de controle de banda nativo do PharOS

----------

